# facebook fawks van-dwellers



## Strangeandsolo (Dec 6, 2019)

https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/12/04/tech/facebook-white-vans/index.html
so i got this in a google feed.

im just so lost as to how we got to this point... facebook is not alive but it is real real... it is proof of skynet... the internet subverted to lie and kill and destroy.... anyways im tired and grouchy, maybe paint the white vans... baby blue


----------



## blank (Dec 6, 2019)

Just another stupid ass conspiracy theory. Gotta change my business model now.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Dec 6, 2019)

dumb ppl is all. most all work vans will be white blank with locks on them...


----------



## Strangeandsolo (Dec 6, 2019)

My bad stp. i was a little out of it when i posted this and could not completely express my feelings. In 2015/2016 I quit facebook. Part of helping myself get sober. The way my world changed! I had less stress. I didnt feel so anxious, and most importantly I didnt thirst for attention anymore. I could be alone and not need to talk to somebody constantly or get affermation of my existence. So once I was sober and out side the box looking in. i could see how FB may have fed me ad's and posts or shown me group's that may have helped me get high and do bad shit and hate myself. I know i had issues and those had nothing to do with FB. i just didn't know how powerful FB would end up being as a mental drug of sorts. this article helped me explain myself better. So this is why i say FB is evil.

https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpsyg.2017.00087/full


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 6, 2019)

I knew it! @EphemeralStick I always wondered why you had all that ducktape, rope, and handcuffs in the back of your van!!!!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 6, 2019)

iamwhatiam said:


> I knew it! @EphemeralStick I always wondered why you had all that ducktape, rope, and handcuffs if the back of your van!!!!


Psh, what I do to myself on my own time is my business. But @iamwhatiam, you're welcome to watch. 

As an owner of a white work van that I currently live in this article makes my eyes roll. I doubt that it'll raise suspicions or make my life more difficult in any way. People just love to panic.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 6, 2019)

I really dislike social media for this reason alone. Not specifically because of the van thing but all the rumoring and gossip that spreads around.
I've never had FB and I'm straight up against it. I have suffered greatly from community mobbing (small town) and I believe social media is a large part of the culprit.


----------



## Dmac (Dec 7, 2019)

Cbs news talked about this on their morning show on Friday and i think it was mentioned on the nbc evening news also. I guess anything passes as news now.


----------



## r3yn (Dec 16, 2019)

Fuck facebox. Besides the social and mental problems of FOMO, Facefuck also owns facial recognition, AI, and VR companies. They are, in actuality, trying to create the matrix. hahaha ...But seriously, Zuck's idea of privacy is to install facial recognition cameras in EVERY device, track your location with EVERY piece of technology... that way it's FAIR, and everyone can have the same level of surveillance. ...And then he can sell that private information to the highest bidder.


----------

